# Looking For People To Have Their Watch Collection Photographed



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi

Im a student currently studying photography in London and for my current project im looking for a set of high end watches to photograph. I would of course give you the photos of all your watches. I will be shooting with a camera system which is around Â£35,000 so you can imagine how good the final photos will look. For this reason the watches must me as new. If anyone wants there collection photographed please get in touch. My email and portfolio is below.

Email: [email protected]

Portfolio: Www.pamarshall.co.uk / Www.flickr.com/photos/peter1994


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Welcome Peter 

Nice looking photos on your link.


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Dave


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Jealous.Love the simple ones like the knotted rope....... Terry


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

W E L C O M E , Peter!! Weren't you a game show host in the States in the 70's?


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. If you know anyone who would like there collection photographed please send them my way. Thanks!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

It might be better if you pointed out that the watches would be taken to you to photograph ( at uni) rather than showing you the houses where people have high end collections, otherwise its called ' scoping out good houses to rob'


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As above! :yes: Try a watch shop!


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

The person is welcome to come along to the shoot and see how it is all done. As said above these will be shot in my uni at North Greenwich. I have tried a few watch shops but had very little interest as they are already photographed. Again if you know anyone with a watch shop who would be willing I would really appreciate the contact information.

Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry but we get a bit protective about our "babies"! :yes:

mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PeterMarshall said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a student currently studying photography in London and for my current project im looking for a set of high end watches to photograph. I would of course give you the photos of all your watches. I will be shooting with a camera system which is around Â£35,000 so you can imagine how good the final photos will look. For this reason the watches must me as new. If anyone wants there collection photographed please get in touch. My email and portfolio is below.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, where do I send my watches to, and how much do you charge?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Biting wit, Stanley :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Biting wit, Stanley :lol:


Yeah classic post!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know why there is so much scepticism! I am sure Peter could provide his student credentials.

I can understand the nervousness of transporting a cache of expensive watches to Greenwich but I am sure taking them one or two at a time would be ok.

Let's not assume everyone has an ulterior motive!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

John, what are you up to?

:wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> I don't know why there is so much scepticism! I am sure Peter could provide his student credentials.
> 
> I can understand the nervousness of transporting a cache of expensive watches to Greenwich but I am sure taking them one or two at a time would be ok.
> 
> Let's not assume everyone has an ulterior motive!


Exactly, and judging by the shots on his Flicker account any photos would look very sharp :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> John, what are you up to?
> 
> :wink2:
> 
> ...


I haven't got any mint condition watches otherwise I would give it a go subject to the necessary checks!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > John, what are you up to?
> ...


"Let's not assume everyone has an ulterior motive! "

I was being facetious and attributing an ulterior motive to your post.









Later,

William


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

I should maybe rephrase this. The watches would never leave your sight as I would invite you to come into the studio with your watches. (which is in a university) Then you can see them all being photographed and at the end I can send you all the photos afterwards. I may repost this entire thread and explain this.


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

I have reposted this and reworded it as Im not wanting to steal any watches I just want some to photograph.

You can reread it at http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=88323

Thanks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK I am interested, have you got an email address?


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

I too would now consider this - thanks to Peter further explaining.

Contact details please

I could treat Mrs B to a day out in London


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

So, your not the TV game show host...??

I gotta admit, you got some skills! If I lived in the UK...


----------



## PeterMarshall (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the people who have got back to me. Im replying to emails today as I have been very busy this week!

Thanks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I took some of my collection to Ravensbourne after having met Peter the week before for a coffee. The session was safe and well organised with two other students acting as assistants. It was very interesting, not least the Phase One camera and lenses.

Also encouraging to find that even photographers find watches a very challenging subject matter! A comment from one (who will remain nameless!) "imagine having to photograph watches for a living!" 

My input was limited to setting and resetting the watches to 10.05!

I am looking forward to seeing the final results


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats on taking a leap of faith.

Really looking forward to the photos, what watches did you take?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Faze said:


> Congrats on taking a leap of faith.
> 
> Really looking forward to the photos, what watches did you take?


+1 John. Looking forward to the pics.....where, I sumise, the watches you took along will become apparent! :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I took five watches, got one pic back the rest still being worked on


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's a few of Peter's pictures of my watches




























Having watched the process I hadn't fully appreciated what a difficult thing a watch is to photograph!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Totally awesome pics John. No reflections, and sharp, crisp renditions. The SD (imho) is the best of the lot. I wish I could take pics like that, but I suppose I would have to have a lot of stupidly expensive gear to achieve them. Is there any way that you can describe the process used to take these pics in a concise way? I'd be very interested. For instance did he use a dedicated macro lens?, and as there are no reflections in the watch crystal, I guess he wasn't right on top of the subject matter, as I would be with my point and shoot. Are these straight out of the camera, or have they been altered in post production? Can you describe in a few words, what set up he had? Sorry to be so intrusive, but I'm always striving to better my own pics....not very difficult.... :lol: How did he acheive that totally black background?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree they're terrific pictures and I'd certainly like to learn more about the process.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Totally awesome pics John. No reflections, and sharp, crisp renditions. The SD (imho) is the best of the lot. I wish I could take pics like that, but I suppose I would have to have a lot of stupidly expensive gear to achieve them. Is there any way that you can describe the process used to take these pics in a concise way? I'd be very interested. For instance did he use a dedicated macro lens?, and as there are no reflections in the watch crystal, I guess he wasn't right on top of the subject matter, as I would be with my point and shoot. Are these straight out of the camera, or have they been altered in post production? Can you describe in a few words, what set up he had? Sorry to be so intrusive, but I'm always striving to better my own pics....not very difficult.... :lol: How did he acheive that totally black background?


Roger the kit was very expensive  you could have bought a lot of watches for what it cost!

The black background is black velvet, lighting was supplied by 3 softboxes and a spotlight with a snoot, the focusing was manual and from what I could see quite challenging as were the reflections, especially on the Doxas which are still being worked on. The image went into a software which highlighted refelctions (and other stuff I didnt understand) and enabled Peter to adjust camera angle and lighting.

Final treatment is via photo-software, probably best if Peter explains next time he is around!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey they are remarkable, in fact amazing photo's, just goes to show that taking pics of watches is not easy at all. Top marks to Peter for sure!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Totally awesome pics John. No reflections, and sharp, crisp renditions. The SD (imho) is the best of the lot. I wish I could take pics like that, but I suppose I would have to have a lot of stupidly expensive gear to achieve them. Is there any way that you can describe the process used to take these pics in a concise way? I'd be very interested. For instance did he use a dedicated macro lens?, and as there are no reflections in the watch crystal, I guess he wasn't right on top of the subject matter, as I would be with my point and shoot. Are these straight out of the camera, or have they been altered in post production? Can you describe in a few words, what set up he had? Sorry to be so intrusive, but I'm always striving to better my own pics....not very difficult.... :lol: How did he acheive that totally black background?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, John....the black velvet makes sense...totally non reflective....must get some as a backdrop for my light tent......I've been using black paper, but that still doesn't appear as black as the velvet. We've got a fabric warehouse near us.....I'll be paying a visit this weekend.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Great looking photos

I have been experimenting with backdrops and recommend taking some wallpaper samples from your local diy store


----------

